# sideways



## Gavril

How would "sideways"  be translated in the following contexts? I included my translation attempts.

_Hold the camera sideways -- you'll get a better picture that way.
_Pidä kamera sivulla -- niin tulee parempi kuva.

_Turn the camera sideways._
Käännä kamera sivulle.

_The cat was lying sideways, resting. _(Or, _The cat was lying on its side, resting._)
Kissa makasi kylki edellä levätessä.

_The book was lying sideways on the shelf.
_Kirja oli sivullaan hyllyllä.

_Here is a picture of the ship, viewed sideways _(= viewed from the side)_.
_Tässä kuva laivasta, nähty sivulta.

Kiitos


----------



## hui

_Hold the camera sideways -- you'll get a better picture that way.
_Pidä kameraa kyljellään --

_Turn the camera sideways._
Käännä kamera kyljelleen.

_The cat was lying sideways, resting. _(Or, _The cat was lying on its side, resting._)
Kissa makasi kyljellään leväten (tai: ja lepäsi).

_The book was lying sideways on the shelf.
_Kirja oli hyllyllä  poikittain [?].

_Here is a picture of the ship, viewed sideways _(= viewed from the side)_.
_Tässä kuvassa laiva on sivulta katsottuna. (= "the ship", indicated by the word order "laiva on")
Tässä kuvassa on laiva sivulta katsottuna. (= "a ship")
Tässä on kuva laivasta sivulta katsottuna. (= a / the ship, depending on context)


----------



## Mårran

Alternative versions for the first two sentences:

Pidä kameraa sivuttain.

Käännä kamera sivuttain.


----------



## sakvaka

Mårran said:


> Alternative versions for the first two sentences:
> 
> Pidä kameraa sivuttain.
> 
> Käännä kamera sivuttain.



Also: _edetä/liikkua sivuttain_.


----------



## Hakro

hui said:


> _The book was lying sideways on the shelf.
> _Kirja oli hyllyllä  poikittain [?].


I'd say:
Kirja oli hyllyllä makuullaan / kyljellään / vaakasuorassa.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> I'd say:
> Kirja oli hyllyllä makuullaan / kyljellään / vaakasuorassa.



What would _poikittain_ mean if it were used in this case?

Yleensä, jos hyllyllä on kirja, vain kirjan selkä on nähtävissä, mutta mitä jos kirja olisi sellaisissa asennolla, että toinen osa olisi nähtävissä, esim.

- kansi
- sivujen reunat
- nämä molemmat

Ilmaistaisiinko tämäkin sanomalla "sivuttain"/"kyljellään"/"poikittain"?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> What would _poikittain_ mean if it were used in this case?
> 
> Yleensä, jos hyllyllä on kirja, vain kirjan selkä on nähtävissä, mutta mitä jos kirja olisi sellaisissa asennolla, että toinen osa olisi nähtävissä, esim.
> 
> - kansi
> - sivujen reunat
> - nämä molemmat
> 
> Ilmaistaisiinko tämäkin sanomalla "sivuttain"/"kyljellään"/"poikittain"?


Hi Gavril,

In my opinion, a book that is _poikittain_ on a shell is upright but you see only either the cover or the back cover. Other Finns may have different opinions.


----------

